# Ninja Attack!



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Back in June 2011 I staged a Ninja skit. In the last part, one ninja "threw" shuriken at another, who "blocked" them with an end table that was sitting on stage for no apparent reason.

To make that happen, I built a special prop table that would could be triggered by the actor on stage and look like it was really getting hit by whirling stars of death.

Since I could find no useful tutorials online, and since I am convinced this effect could be used in a haunt, I put it on Instructables with lots of pictures and I am sharing it with you HERE.

I meant to make this a long time ago, but I stored the thing away and forgot about it. I dug it out while trying to make storage space. I took the pictures as I was pulling it apart. That's why they maybe don't look like work in progress pics. That's also why it looks so shabby. It was never a work of art, but it looked pretty nice on stage.

Naturally, I am interested in your comments, and I hope you do find a way to incorporate it into your haunt.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice work! I can see why you think this might be used in a haunt. slight of hand is good for many applications...


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow! That is so cool. I'm not good at these things so when you first discribed it I couldn't picture it. Then when I saw the mouse trap I was really lost. But then it all came together in the end and I'm so impressed. The thing that really blew me away was that you got Steve Jobs to help you present it. Awesome!


----------



## doggieshop (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice job, Love the Video! Great idea.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

nimblemonkey said:


> Nice work! I can see why you think this might be used in a haunt...





scareme said:


> Wow! That is so cool. I'm not good at these things so when you first described it I couldn't picture it. Then when I saw the mouse trap I was really lost. But then it all came together in the end and I'm so impressed. The thing that really blew me away was that you got Steve Jobs to help you present it. Awesome!





doggieshop said:


> Nice job, Love the Video! Great idea.


Thanks for your kind words. It was kind of Steve to drop by for a photo op!

Scareme, Is there something I can change in the description or tutorial that can make it clearer? I want it to be as useful as possible.

I am wondering now it some enterprising haunter with mechanical genius will figure out a way to incorporate motors, so after being triggered, it can be "reeled in" to spring again. It would be cool to make it automatic!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

great idea another use the mouse trap besides the wild ferret gag!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Wild ferret gag?


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

you can see it here - I purchased the plans from him but you might also find them out there on you tube or another web site for free.

http://mongooseboxprank.com

Here is something similar

http://novelty-toys.wonderhowto.com/how-to/make-scare-box-237454/


----------

